# w8 headlights



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

just wondering i need a set of the bixeon headlight , just in case mine break


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: w8 headlights (VWPassatW8_UA)*

the lamp housing? or just the arc bulbs?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: w8 headlights (vertigoeffect)*

the whole assembly


----------

